# Pistas invertidas en Proteus (Ares)



## deusmachina (Ago 20, 2016)

disculpen soy nuevo en la realización de PCB y estoy utilizando el progrma  proteus, me he encontrado con algunos problemas a la hora de realizar el circuito físico, me podrían  ayudar con algunas dudas. Utilizo el método del planchado y todo bien hasta que las paso el circuito a la baquelita los pines de los circuitos integrados me salen invertidos, lo mismo con los transistores en fin todo... los exporte en modo espejo y utilizo la capa bottom copoper, para realizar las pistas, tengo entendido que se exporta en modo mirror los pdf para utilizarlo con la plancha, la verdad o se cual es el problema







[/img]

al exportar obtengo esto:




las pistas las exporto en modo espejo y la mascara de componentes la exporta tal cual

el 3d del ares me muestra:





pero la quemar y montar el circuito, me di cuenta que los pines no cuadraban:





no se cual es el problema, por ahora solo me toca poner los transistores al revez y ya, pero los integrados si quiero que valga me tocara doblar las pines.
¿que sucedió, por qué salio invertido los pines?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 20, 2016)

Salieron invertidas las pistas porque seleccionaste el modo espejo. hno:

Selecciona el modo normal para la próxima. Yo jamas eh utilizado el modo espejo al manufacturar PCB's e imagino que sirve para hacer montado superficial o algo especial, la verdad lo desconozco.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 20, 2016)

Como dice ruben, ya el programa da el lado adecuado para pasarlo por el método de transferencia, no es necesario hacer "mirror" siempre y cuando el ruteado sea en el "bottom copper" (pistas azules).

Por demás te comento que tampoco es necesario pasarlo a PDF previamente, desde el mismo programa puedes imprimirlo, así te evitas problemas de escalamiento y demás modificaciones de las dimensiones reales.

Saludos


----------



## roberttorres (Ago 20, 2016)

deusmachina dijo:


> disculpen soy nuevo en la realización de PCB y estoy utilizando el progrma  proteus, me he encontrado con algunos problemas a la hora de realizar el circuito físico, me podrían  ayudar con algunas dudas. Utilizo el método del planchado y todo bien hasta que las paso el circuito a la baquelita los pines de los circuitos integrados me salen invertidos, lo mismo con los transistores en fin todo... los exporte en modo espejo y utilizo la capa bottom copoper, para realizar las pistas, tengo entendido que se exporta en modo mirror los pdf para utilizarlo con la plancha, la verdad o se cual es el problema


Buenas.
La verdad que lo estas haciendo al revés, al utilizar el método del planchado las pistas las tienes que pasar al PDF modo normal y la mascara de componentes lo tienes que pasar al pdf en modo espejo.


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 21, 2016)

Lo que pasa es que cuando el programa imprime, lo hace visto desde arriba siempre, para la capa inferior esto es visto a través del PCB, lo que coincide con el requisito para el planchado, es en mascara de componentes y circuito en la capa superior donde necesitas usar el modo espejo para corregirlo, ya que ahí es donde tendrás que voltear la hoja.

Se me olvidaba algo, algunos comparten el circuito visto de cara, esto es para que sea fácil copiarlo para los que lo hacen con marcador indeleble, es por eso que dicen "imprimir en espejo" para los que lo quieran pasar por planchado, además también sirve para verificar una ves que se hizo la transferencia sin tener que estar a contraluz intentando ver el otro lado.


----------

